# New Years Eve Rally Appreciation



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Jaquie & John

Thanks for organising the rally.

We had a great time last night and the entertainment was excellent.

All the Best

Mick & Pat


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mick and Pat
That was quick, just got back ourselves, it was nice meeting you and glad you enjoyed the night.


----------



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

I must confess.

I did the posting whilst we were still on site.

I was experementing with my laptop and managed to get an unsecured connection on the wireless internet.

This sort of thing will be very useful to us in our travels.

It was great meeting you and hopefully we will fit in a rally or two when we return to England


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie & John 
Have just returned from a first-class weekend and seeing in the New Year.
Thanks for that.

See you all soon

Carol & John


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just got back and emptied the 'van. May thanks to all who helped to organise the weekend, especially Jacquie and John, most enjoyable in spite of the rain and mud. See you all at Shepton.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I would like to thank you all for turning up and making it a very pleasant weekend we met old friends and made some new friends. Look forward to seeing you all again at one of the future rallies. I have posted some piccys please add yours too


----------

